

Ask HN: Freelancer's – what is the ideal client - aquark

I have a project that has grown to the point I am seriously thinking about hiring someone to pick up some of the dev load I can&#x27;t find time for, but it is nowhere near fulltime, at most a few months work.<p>There have been a number of threads about working as a freelancer: what about hiring one?<p>From a freelancer&#x27;s perspective: what does the ideal client look like; what should they do; what do they provide (other than $$$!)<p>Do you provide standard contracts, or does the client propose them; what about NDAs; how long ahead due you typically book (or would consider booking)<p>Any insights that would make the experience easier on both sides?
======
kifler
An ideal client is one that understands what they're looking for - too many
opt to change specs right before delivery and figure that they change just
amount to pressing a button here or there.

Clients should also agree to a schedule for deliverables; don't expect a
finished product 27 minutes after the contract has been signed. Conversely, a
freelancer should know when to expect payment and due dates.

